# calendata- calendato



## pinnaigor

Non riesco a trovare la parola "calendata" - "calendato" nel vocabolario di lingua Italiana.
Il verbo "calendare" non esiste o non l'ho trovato.
Quindi non è il derivante di un verbo.
Ho fatto la ricerca su internet ed ho verificato che queste parole vengono usate nelle sentenze giudiziali,negli enunciati diramati dai Consigli Comunali..., per indicare il riferimento di una comunicazione, come per sempio : in osservanza di quanto contenuto nella nota del C.N.G. come calendata in oggetto,...
Mi sono fatto un'dea di ciò che vorrebbe dire ma non sono concretamente convinto del significato che loro attribuisco.
Come si fa ad avere l'informazione corretta al riguardo ?


----------



## Magnusson

Direi che è un uso improprio, diventato d'uso comune nei settori da te indicati, di un nome (calendario) fatto diventare verbo (calendare). Il termine più corretto è calendarizzata, che deriva dal verbo calendarizzare.


----------



## infinite sadness

E' una parola del linguaggio tecnico giudiziario. Sicuramente è derivato da calendario, ma secondo me il significato non coincide con quello di "calendarizzare", ma significa qualcosa come "messo/a in elenco".


----------



## pinnaigor

Non so perchè ma non riesco a far entrare nel mio cervello il sostantivo "calendato/a" derivato dal verbo " calendarizzare " che è tanto bello proprio perchè è giusto scrivere e dire "calendarizzato/a".
Peccato che proprio gli Enti Statali e specialmente quelli Giudiziari compresi i Collegi provinciali dei Geometri, anche quello mio di Cagliari, che dovrebbero essere i primi a preservarsi da certe cacofonie, anzi di essere come lo sono sempre stati la culla della corretta lingua Italiana, siano gli inventori di tali idiozie!!! 
Anche perchè così non possiamo più sorridere o schernire chi parla dicendo : " il zero", il zucchero...; oppure "a me mi" " a te ti " "a lui/lei gli/le....." in modo tutto anarchico.
Quante batoste ho preso per certi errori!
Peccato non essere nato oggi anzi che ieri!!!
Oggi chi più asino è meglio si sente : però anche se il proprio scibile è più grande rispetto ad ieri non deve sentirsi autorizzato a essere il padreterno.
Ciao 
Igor


----------



## infinite sadness

Non è derivato dal verbo "calendarizzare", è formato a partire dal sostantivo *"calendario" *nel significato *2.b.* del vocabolario treccani.it


----------



## pinnaigor

Ecco questo risultato sia sulla " Treccani "  che fa discendere "calendata/o" da calendario già mi suona meglio, anche se faccio molta fatica a far discendere il verbo da un sostantico inventato da quanche " genio al contrario " od erigersi ad altro "Dante Alighieri"  .


----------



## infinite sadness

Non c'è bisogno di essere geni per inventare una parola, anzi la maggior parte delle parole sono state inventate dalla plebe.


----------



## pinnaigor

Lo so ma alla fine ritornerà la " Torre di Babele " : anche se a questo punto persino gli asini avranno sempre e comunque ragione .
Perciò il Galateo non serve più, l'Educazione è un optional inutile il Rrispetto .......... sono tutte cose inutili?!
In ogni caso ho cercato su Treccani. it, e non sono riuscioto a trovare la parola calendata/o


----------



## infinite sadness

Scusa mi sono espresso male, la mia era solo un'ipotesi ricostruttiva, a partire da uno dei significati del sostantivo calendario (predisposizione dell'ordine in cui vengono messe determinate cose).


----------



## pinnaigor

Si certo : ma così tutto può coesistere, anche la doppia "rr" ...la doppia "tt" ...dei sardi e così per tutti .
Non dovrebbe dipendere però da una deduzione personale : ci sono delle regole vere e proprie da rispettare. Sennò lasciamo perdere............


----------



## francisgranada

Ho fatto una piccola "indagine", per curiosità  :

Etimologia ipotetica:
L'ipotetico participio passato _calendato,-a_ presuppone un verbo _*calendare  _(_io calendo, tu calendi, egli calenda ... _). Questo verbo quindi deviverebbe non da _calendario, _ma direttamente dal latino _*calenda_- singolare di _calendae _(di cui proviene anche il sostantivo_ calendario_). 

Il verbo *calendare
Un verbo italiano *_calendare _non l'ho trovato nelle "mie fonti", e per quanto lo riesco a giudicare, non esisteva neanche nel latino classico. Invece, l'ho trovato (!) nello spagnolo: _*calendar *_- mettere la data (nelle scritture, lettere ecc.) 

 Possibile origine:
- un prestito dallo spagnolo
- una "creazione" analoga italiana "burocratica"
- un arcaismo "risuscitato"
 - un "latinismo" medievale 

Senzaltro, secondo me in ogni caso (anche nello spagnolo) si tratta d'una parola artificale e burocratica.

(con il mio ragionamento non voglio negare in assoluto quello che era gia detto nei post precedenti, solamente cercavo di trovare qualche spiegazione logica ...)


----------



## pinnaigor

Sono d'accordo con tutto quello che si vuole dire per spiegare l'esistenza del sostantivo "calendata/o e quindi il verbo calendare" , ma non mi convince per niente e per me è soltanto un errore, voluto o meno per accorciare i tempi come si fa in stenografia, derivato per copiare il verbo " calendarizzare" su atti giuridici.
Ed è rimasto tale anche per i posteri che non si sono curati di correggerlo perchè anche per questi, poco curanti o peggio poco colti al riguardo, è rimasto il dubbio della giustezza del vocabolo.
Alla fine questo vocabolo, inventato , è rimasto nei testi e che i così detti " colti" , ma per me niete affatto colti, si esibiscono nello sfoderare questi miseri " vocaboli ricercati " usandoli come se questi fossero parole nobili.
A questo punto anche per dire "andare a scuola" potrei dire " scolare ", per salire le scale : "scalare" che ha un diverso significato e così via....
Lo si potrebbe far calzare con il concetto delle così dette "Calende greche" anche se è troppo forzato perchè non si può far discendere il verbo .......
Ma la parola in ogni caso non esiste nella lingua italiana, per cui qualcuno su Atti Giudiziari ha trascritto "calendata/o" invece di "calendarizzata/o", ed altri hanno scopiazzato andando appresso a questi così detti cervelloni come gli asini o le pecore. 
Penso che questi si credano dei cervelloni infallibili, Giudici ed Avvocati compresi, che abbiano ritenuto giusto "per ignoranza" di avere il dirritto di coniare tale parola per compiacere e soddisfare gli sforzi della propira mente " bacata".


----------



## matoupaschat

Scusa, ma il link non si apre !


----------



## Corsicum

francisgranada said:


> ...Possibile origine:
> - un prestito dallo spagnolo
> - una "creazione" analoga italiana "burocratica"
> - un arcaismo "risuscitato"
> - un "latinismo" medievale...


Questo probabilmente non è un arcaismo, e 'anche inglese, giusto?  "to calendar"
_http://www.etymonline.com/index.php?term=calendar_


----------



## francisgranada

Corsicum said:


> Questo probabilmente non è un arcaismo, e 'anche inglese, giusto?  "to calendar"
> _http://www.etymonline.com/index.php?term=calendar_



Il proprio sostantivo "_calendario_" e le varianti in altre lingue  non sono arcaismi, ovviamente. Infine, tutte provengono dal latino _calendarium_ (e questo da _calendae_).

Quello che non c'è chiaro, è l'origine del aggettivo/participio passato _calend*ato*_ in questione, che presupporrebbe l'esistenza del _verbo _*_calend*ar*e _in italiano. Visto che nello spagnolo esiste un tale verbo, ho provato ad "ipotizzare" sulla possibile esistenza d'un tale _verbo _nell'italiano.

P.S. L'inglese _calendar _non è un verbo.


----------



## pinnaigor

Tutto quello che si vuole ma nen c'è traccia nella lingua italiana : può provenire da quansiasi lingua : anche da quella "Zulù", ma non è italiano !
Posso capire tutte le giustificazioni possibili da Voi addotte ma continuo a pensare che qualcuno l'ha sbagliata dall'origine scrivendo erroneamente invece di "calendarizzata/o "calendata/; inoltre del verbo non esiste traccia neanche su quelle sentenze giuridiche dove invece spesso c'è "calendata/o".
Quindi anche se ogni e qualsiasi ipotesi può essere fatta per dedurne l'esistenza non è comunque ammessa e quindi è un falso perchè è un errore.........


----------



## jazyk

> P.S. L'inglese _calendar _non è un verbo.


Quasi tutto può essere verbo in inglese.


----------



## francisgranada

jazyk said:


> Quasi tutto può essere verbo in inglese.



Sì, è vero ...  

(io volevo solo far capire che la terminazione _-ar _nell'inglese _calendar _non è una desinenza verbale e non corrisponde a -_are _nell'italiano)


----------



## pinnaigor

Si ma anche se in inglese "to calendar" avvicina al significato che ha in italiano "calendarizzare" da cui deriva " calendarizzato/a " , non traduce in " calendare, caledata/o ".
Inoltre è lo stesso dizionario inglese che non lo traduce, ma ne esprime il significato scrivendo tutti altri termini che mai si avvicinano a " calendare ".
Infine torno a ripetere che questi termini non esistono in nessun vocabolario del mondo ed anche se in alcuni idiomi come lo Spagnolo, che avvicina il senso del significato che noi vogliamo dare.!!!, non combacciano e comunque è tutto un po' appiccicato . Quindi si dovrebbero ursare i termini giusti : in italiano, diversamente posso farlo derivare anche dal Cinese e poi ce ne riparliamo...


----------

